# prior love making



## Munch1 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a question that needs a honest answer, my wife says size doesn't matter to her. I'm wondering alot about her past relationship though. She was involved with someone that is very well endowelled, I'm average. Does size really matter?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes.

Sorry bro.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, I'll tell you honestly -- my current H is very decently endowed, but he is smaller than some of my exes, and IT'S BETTER. I don't get sore, I don't get chafed, and I have more orgasms with him than I ever did in my whole life with anyone else.

So...does it matter? Maybe not in the way you realize. And how the heck do you know how big her ex's schlong was? I'm more concerned about that, really. Was she taunting you? Why do you know this?


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

One woman's perspective: No.


----------



## Munch1 (Jun 16, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Well, I'll tell you honestly -- my current H is very decently endowed, but he is smaller than some of my exes, and IT'S BETTER. I don't get sore, I don't get chafed, and I have more orgasms with him than I ever did in my whole life with anyone else.
> 
> So...does it matter? Maybe not in the way you realize. And how the heck do you know how big her ex's schlong was? I'm more concerned about that, really. Was she taunting you? Why do you know this?


Found a picture of him, and ofcourse I asked


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Well, I'll tell you honestly -- my current H is very decently endowed, but he is smaller than some of my exes, and IT'S BETTER. I don't get sore, I don't get chafed, and I have more orgasms with him than I ever did in my whole life with anyone else.
> 
> So...does it matter? Maybe not in the way you realize. And how the heck do you know how big her ex's schlong was? I'm more concerned about that, really. Was she taunting you? Why do you know this?





I was wondering that as well...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, the picture shouldn't have been where you could find it.

But, I'd listen to her. Doesn't really matter to most of us.


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

Q: Does size matter?
A: Only to the man.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Your penis is the best she has ever had if she loves you, the biggest she has ever had if the past truly meant nothing....


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

... and her worst lover with a well below average penis if you break up.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

From my very frank discussions with female friends who had no stake in the matter with me, it does and doesn't. Size doesn't hurt (unless it is too big and literally hurts), but as long as you're not small, and you know what you're doing in the sack, you're good to go! However, take two men with equally good skills in bed, and one is larger than the other, they'll likely take the larger man (again, unless he's "too large"). And many large men think all they have to do is take it out, show it off, stick it in, and they're instantly great lovers. Wrong.

In the end, I don't think it matters a great deal. Learn some mad skills in bed, and you'll put the more well hung guys to shame a majority of the time. Easy for me to say as I'm larger than average, but I still picked up and learned crazy skills in bed. My W says that the size, while nice, does not make me the lover she can't stay out of bed with.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well put, Donny. Lots of "big" guys think they don't need to try.

They are wrong.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes and no. Too big is over 9 inches, too small is under 4 for me. Chances are you're between that range so no need to worry about it. Normal is 4 to 6 inches anyway.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Munch, why did you go try to make trouble on Mikey's post?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Munch1 said:


> I have a question that needs a honest answer, my wife says size doesn't matter to her. I'm wondering alot about her past relationship though. She was involved with someone that is very well endowelled, I'm average. Does size really matter?


Yes, size matters but it isn`t everything.

Listen to your wife.

My wife has been with larger men than I, I know I`m her preference or one of them would be here instead.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Munch1 said:


> Found a picture of him, and ofcourse I asked


She kept a picture of an ex's penis??? I can see keeping regular pics in case kids ever ask 'mom, who did you date before dad? what did he/they look like?' kind of questions... I really don't see why a NAKED pic of said ex is necessary...

Oh, and I would rather have 'average' than well endowed. I dated a guy who was well endowed. Sex hurt, for me. No, I wasn't a virgin at that time. And we broke up shortly after that. 'Average' is a better fit for me. 

Still on that naked ex thing... WTF? Who DOES that??? Seriously, what is the need to keep a pic of an ex's c0ck? Good grief! *smh*


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> ... and her worst lover with a well below average penis if you break up.


lol, I always found it hilarious how in the beginning of a new relationship I was hung like a stud bull but just a few days after a break-up I had apparently shrunk to gerbil sized proportions in the same womans mind.

:rofl:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

That's funny, Tac...not something I ever brought up when talking about an ex!

But, as we all know, I'm weird.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lamaga said:


> That's funny, Tac...not something I ever brought up when talking about an ex!
> 
> But, as we all know, I'm weird.


Not weird at all, the fact that this was a topic of discussion with a woman at all was usually one of the reasons they were an Ex.

Not specifically the gossip about my penis but the fact that she was that type of self centered gossip in the first place.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> lol, I always found it hilarious how in the beginning of a new relationship I was hung like a stud bull but just a few days after a break-up I had apparently shrunk to gerbil sized proportions in the same womans mind.
> 
> :rofl:


See, now that, if you were the type of man to retaliate, would merit the comment that her vagina must've grown to the size of a volvo... *sigh* Maybe I should just stop now.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

First of all how do you know he's "very well endowed?" 
What does that even mean? Is he larger than average? Is she telling you he's larger than you? 

Second, too much is too much.


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

If size was the most important thing to her, why isn't she still with the other guy? 

You obviously offer things he didn't that are more important to her.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I really don't see why a NAKED pic of said ex is necessary...


I dunno, Maricha, I have some naked pics of exes around somewhere. Not because I miss them, not because I compare my H to them, but just because that was a time in my life that I like being able to remember on occasion. Also, who knows when you might need blackmail material? 

(Seriously, there's nothing like lying in bed half asleep at 6:30 am listening to NPR and hearing one of your exes being interviewed. Pretty much craps out your whole day!)


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> She kept a picture of an ex's penis??? I can see keeping regular pics in case kids ever ask 'mom, who did you date before dad? what did he/they look like?' kind of questions... I really don't see why a NAKED pic of said ex is necessary...
> 
> Oh, and I would rather have 'average' than well endowed. I dated a guy who was well endowed. Sex hurt, for me. No, I wasn't a virgin at that time. And we broke up shortly after that. 'Average' is a better fit for me.
> 
> Still on that naked ex thing... WTF? Who DOES that??? Seriously, what is the need to keep a pic of an ex's c0ck? Good grief! *smh*


The average sized men of the universe applaud you my dear!


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Your penis is the best she has ever had if she loves you, the biggest she has ever had if the past truly meant nothing....


100% agreed.
In all honesty, the size has never mattered to me, it's all about in how they use it. 
Motion in the ocean, not the size of the boat.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

lamaga, get rid of your ex nude photos, wtf.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ya know, Ari... if I ever had any pics of the ex I mentioned above, I guarantee my problems would be ten times worse than they are now. Like many men, he seems, or seemed, to think I wanted some massively endowed man instead of him...took FOREVER to convince him that he was the perfect fit!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> lamaga, get rid of your ex nude photos, wtf.


LOL. I don't even know where they are, probably in a box in the garage. That's how much they mean to me.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

donny64 said:


> In the end, I don't think it matters a great deal. Learn some mad skills in bed, and you'll put the more well hung guys to shame a majority of the time.


That's the answer right there. You can rock her world just as well or better than you think that other guy did.



SepticChange said:


> Yes and no. Too big is over 9 inches, too small is under 4 for me. Chances are you're between that range so no need to worry about it. Normal is 4 to 6 inches anyway.


Not for me though. I dated two guys who were not much bigger than the size of my thumbs (Maybe no bigger at all. I didn't measure). One guy was a dud in bed and made me think size did matter, at least as far as being too small. But, sex with the other guy was every bit as passionate, intense, and pleasing as any guy I ever dated. He obviously knew he didn't have much, so he learned how to use it and he learned all about the lady parts and what women need. No, that doesn't just mean oral.

A man may be larger than you, but intercourse can be boring to a woman if, no matter his size, he doesn't know what he's doing. A very large man can be painful, while another man the same large size won't be because he's knows better than the other guy how to use it.

So, I'll tell you an obviously not-so-well-known secret. The pleasure of sexual intercourse for a woman is not all about the humping. Learn what I mean by that, and you won't have to wonder if your size matters to your lady.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

To add to my previous post, I hope you are not of the mindset that if you make her cum orally, then you can just hump her and she's supposed to enjoy that too. It's very considerate of guys to go down on their woman to make sure she cums. But they think that's it for her since she doesn't have vaginal orgasms. Before I understood that I COULD orgasm during intercourse, I dated guys who thought that, and sometimes I was just plain ole bored. I enjoyed the mad oral skills, but faked my way through sex. Not one ever knew I wasn't enjoying him since he was doing what HE enjoys so much. Almost every woman has this same testimony. Hey, we don't just fake orgasm (since everyone has heard of women doing that). Because we don't want to hurt a guy's feelings, we fake it through intercourse when necessary. It depends on the guy and if he doesn't have any skills.

Practically every woman can have vaginal orgasms. Most women say they don't because they don't know they can. The confusing problem is most people - men and women - think sex is all about the humping because that's pretty much what it's about for men. But not for women. Men like friction - the in and out motion. Women like it too (usually, sometimes, never), but there is nothing inside a woman that responds to friction. Just humping is not normally what makes a woman have orgasms during intercourse. The clue for women is pressure. Learn about her erogenous zones - her G-spot and her A-spots - and quit worrying about the other guy(s). You will be confident in your skills even if you are not confident about your size.


----------



## iGuy (Apr 23, 2012)

Munch1 said:


> I have a question that needs a honest answer, my wife says size doesn't matter to her. I'm wondering alot about her past relationship though. She was involved with someone that is very well endowelled, I'm average. Does size really matter?


When my wife and I started dating, she said she wanted to NOT have sex until we got married. I was OK with that, as it was my wish too.

But she often told me how amazing sex was with her ex. How they experimented, did this that and the other. Told me about a previous one that was circumcised and a whole lot of graphic stuff that I had no interest in hearing.

She has, for 13 years said that sex with me suck because I was an incompetent (virgin) on our honeymoon night. That her ex was the last time she was able to have a vaginal orgasm with.

About 3 months ago, she told me that her ex had a smaller penis than mine and that is why sex with him was so much better - it didn't hurt so much.

Hell, how much this hurts!


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Munch1 said:


> I have a question that needs a honest answer, my wife says size doesn't matter to her. I'm wondering alot about her past relationship though. She was involved with someone that is very well endowelled, I'm average. Does size really matter?


What size was his dowel?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Mari, I would never want my wife showing our kids her ex boyfriends that she was intimate with. That would seriously make my blood itch. Get rid of ex photos, penis or clothed. Let your husband know he is the only one that ever mattered. 



Maybe I'm just to into the whole soulmate fck everyone else mentality.


----------



## Little Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Size = whatever...

You could have the biggest thing in the world, but if a man doesn't knw how to use it right, let alone how to pleasure his woman and treat her right, then it's not really that great, is it?

Experience/great lover instincts BEATS size any day.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

It is likely a blessing I have only been with 1 man, I am completely satisfied with his gearshift ... I have orgasmed nearly every single time since the very beginning, so in this way, what a woman doesn't know & has to compare could be a HUGE blessing to a marriage ... and also for the ego of the husband. Mine is Mr Average - I would feel it is more what a man does with it -over his length & size...  

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.

.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

iGuy said:


> When my wife and I started dating, she said she wanted to NOT have sex until we got married. I was OK with that, as it was my wish too.
> 
> But she often told me how amazing sex was with her ex. How they experimented, did this that and the other. Told me about a previous one that was circumcised and a whole lot of graphic stuff that I had no interest in hearing.
> 
> ...


And just why you are still married to this vicious cold-blooded rattlesnake ?


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I love the size question because on ANY fourm you go on dealing with relationships/dating or sex its always there.

The way I see things there is nothing you can do about what you have nothing at all so who cares.If it was so a huge issue guy with huge ones would have all the women and they don't.

I think just like some men are cuirous about big breast there are some women curiuos about huge penises,but after the cuiristy dies down the realation ship most likely goes down.

One of the worst stories I ever read in Maxim magizne years ago was about a guy who went to surgery to have fat put into his penis to make it bigger,the procedure went wrong after a while and they had to cut off his penis to save his life SO BE HAPPY WITH WHAT YOU HAVE.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

If you aren't at least average (5 to 7 inches) you better have a well paying occupation or find a way to keep the statistics a secret until after the marriage. This can hook some women, but won't necessarily keep them at home while you are at work.
If you plan to stay single, it doesn't matter at all since you will be gone before any complaining about headaches or menses begins.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Munch--how did you see a picture of her ex's piece? I am really curious to know.

She chose you. She married you. You are the one she wants.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Munch--how did you see a picture of her ex's piece? I am really curious to know.
> 
> She chose you. She married you. You are the one she wants.


Or, he's a better financial provider?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Size definitely matters. That's why I'm glad I'm 6'-3".

Seriously, I've been told over and over and over that 99% of the time, it doesn't matter. Only at the extremes does it become an issue.


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Of course size matters. Now, that doesnt mean a man who is average is undesireable, just that he is average.

Now, would I dump a man simply because he has a small penis? Yes, and in fact I have. He was shockingly small, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

It's not size that matters but knowing what to do with what you've got.


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

My BF would never ask, and I wouldn't tell him without him asking (my first husband WAS a best friend when they were growing up), who has the bigger...

BUT, should he ever ask, I would be delighted to tell him that he is MUCH larger than the ex-husband/ex-best friend.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

IMHO. Size does NOT matter

It is not the size of the tool that matters, it is how you use it, that really matters.

I have been with guys much bigger then my husband (before we met of course) Just because they were bigger doesn't mean they were better. I prefer my h's tool to theirs any day!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Peachy Cat said:


> Q: Does size matter?
> A: Only to the man.


YES exactly:smthumbup:


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

No...it doesnt. My ex was sooo small...but he laid the pipe sooo good! Size is nothing..its about knowing how to use it.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*i am not a woman so i cannot comment. but what i do want to say is this. if i had a dime in my pocket evertime i heard "we are a perfect fit" from a woman my pants would fall down.

why do ladies say that? i bet 90% of women i have been with have said that. mentally i go "ugh that line again"
*

Because LENGTH doesn't really matter. So once you are in, it feels all snug and perfect!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh boy,
The old " does size matter " question.
Everytime I hear that question and the automated responses to it I just chuckle to myself.
Every man who is well endowed and knows his way around women does the same.
If size doesn't matter,then why wont the question just go away?
Leave, Scram,don't come back ever?
Because it matters enough to two groups of people.
Men who are small and women. All women are curious about a man's size.They always think of it before that first encounter. They just don't speak about it for obvious reasons.
Women love and envy men's penises.
Just as the average woman would prefer a well built, proportionate man to a weak feeble one, a well endowed ,fully erect penis grabs their attention.
The skill of the man is an entirely different thing. Most men who are well endowed are lazy in bed,because of their over reliance on the visual effect of the organ itself on the female. But if a man is skilled in the art of providing pleasure to a woman's body as well as gifted in overall size , the question simply does not " arise."
So the question really should be:
Would women prefer an average sized man who is very skilled in bed,and knows how to use his penis,or a lover also very skilled in bed,knows how to use his penis,and who is also well endowed.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Does a womans breast size matter? not to me... I just dont like larger boobs... so i figure, if I KNOW I'm feeling this way, then why not my wifes perspective on my size? All I know, is I have the ability to get her 3 or 4 orgasms (mostly depends on her mindset) during a "session" I'm just Shy of 6 inches....


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Silly Husband said:


> If size was the most important thing to her, why isn't she still with the other guy?
> 
> You obviously offer things he didn't that are more important to her.


Maybe she was dumped by that guy. Breakup can be started by either part, male or female


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

SIZE DOES MATTERS!!!

If you take 2 equally skilled male but one is bigger than the other. 

I am sure 98% of all women will chose bigger male (I am not talking about extreme like size of a hand ).

Sometimes women say size doesn't matter just to be nice and not to hurt their spauses feelings(let say it it just a society default answer for that question) but deep down it does.!!!!!


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

ladybird said:


> IMHO. Size does NOT matter
> 
> It is not the size of the tool that matters, it is how you use it, that really matters.
> 
> I have been with guys much bigger then my husband (before we met of course) Just because they were bigger doesn't mean they were better. I prefer my h's tool to theirs any day!


Imagine you are single and you are presented 2 equally skilled men. One is bigger and the other is smaller. Whom will you chose? Honest answer please!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the biggest sex organ is the brain!

learn how to arouse her mentaly and then you could have the size of a pinky and she would still be fullfilled. well mybe not that small.

with that said dose size matter to men(pu$$y size)?

would you rather have some giant cavern or a nice tight one.

I've had tighter that average and its nice but as I get older its all about attitude and desire. I have a hard time getting off unless I know my partner is satisfyed. and she is of the mind set to pleasure eachother. 


with equal attitude to please most men would take a nice tight one over a sloppy cavern. just like most women would take the large one with all thing equal otherwise. 

no matter what sex dosn't get really good until both partners are generious givers in bed. the willingness to please your partner is whats its about. at least for me.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm male...but I do think there is a perception that bigger is better.
A group of 'girls' who see a naked man with a small 'willy' will all laugh, giggle and chuckle. If they see a naked man who is hung like a donkey its 'WOW'....as they stare at it in awe!

Some guys prefer big boobs, some small...same thing I guess.

It seems many women (fortunately!!) seem to say 'size doesn't matter'...what about model? With hood or without hood?!!!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the bible says its not fair to compair!!!!!!!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

lol! 'a sloppy cavern...' oh, chilly, that seriously made my morning! I love your posts & must say I honestly agree with what you say. Being a generous lover is where it's at.

As for what AF said- I think size does matter, but only to an extent.

If you're extreme one way or another, it will make a difference to your lover.

I believe most men hover around average, which is fantastic.

Again, it's the generous mindset that makes the REAL difference. 

Regardless of size, move around well in there & we are hooked! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I think "most women" aren't as enamored of the peni as most men are. 

It brings us pleasure, it brings the man pleasure. Period. It's not the c*ck itself that gets us all hot and bothered. It's the whole package, the atmosphere, the sexual tension.... the penis (no matter the size) is just a piece of the sexual puzzle.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

..well said!! ^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Munch1 said:


> Found a picture of him, and ofcourse I asked


As much as I abhor lying of ANY kind, in a case such as this, I'd have made an exception and just said 'average'.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

That being said, I've had everywhere from 5" to 10"...I learned to manage with the 5 incher, poor guy didnt really have much choice in the matter, did he? As for the 10 incher, and I've only seen one that big in real life, I was as giddy as a school girl when I first opened up the package! And then he did me! Gulp! I couldn't even move with him, because when I thrust my hips forward, it would feel as though I were being impaled. I literally had to just lie there while he effed me...forget about being on top or him doing me from behind...fun for a few weeks, then we stopped. I bled every time. He was a bit rough at times, too, so no fun.

I ended things because of his size, actually...he was just too big.

Great. Just got myself all revved up. *sigh*


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> That being said, I've had everywhere from 5" to 10"...I learned to manage with the 5 incher, poor guy didnt really have much choice in the matter, did he? As for the 10 incher, and I've only seen one that big in real life, I was as giddy as a school girl when I first opened up the package! And then he did me! Gulp! I couldn't even move with him, because when I thrust my hips forward, it would feel as though I were being impaled. I literally had to just lie there while he effed me...forget about being on top or him doing me from behind...fun for a few weeks, then we stopped. I bled every time. He was a bit rough at times, too, so no fun.
> 
> I ended things because of his size, actually...he was just too big.
> 
> Great. Just got myself all revved up. *sigh*


Years ago, I read an interview with a porn star who said she actually preferred average or just slightly above average. Any bigger, and she could not get into for many of the reasons you mention above. She liked to participate and move, and size prevented that for her. I am sure that does not necessarily apply to every woman, but found it interesting nonetheless.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Yes, too big is definitely a buzzkill -- not comfortable, and you get sore and chafed very easily.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you girls are like the little girl in the three bears. this ones too small,this ones too big, but this one is just right...........but he don't make enough money. so I'll marry the guy whos too small and will make me feel safe and then just cheat on him.


now don't get all huffy on my a$$ this was tounge and cheak and most of you fine ladies don't fit this but there are many who do!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I married the one with a big one (but not too big!), who has a good job (but we're not spoiled!) and I won't cheat because I got it all out of my system when I was single for 25 frigging years! LMAO!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Years ago, I read an interview with a porn star who said she actually preferred average or just slightly above average. Any bigger, and she could not get into for many of the reasons you mention above. She liked to participate and move, and size prevented that for her. I am sure that does not necessarily apply to every woman, but found it interesting nonetheless.


We don't have a never ending tunnel down there; I'm sure we've all come accross someone who's just too big!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Munch1 said:


> I have a question that needs a honest answer, my wife says size doesn't matter to her. I'm wondering alot about her past relationship though. She was involved with someone that is very well endowelled, I'm average. Does size really matter?


Size matters to me.However not in the way most people think.I can't have a man with a huge monster in his pants.I love the average joe.I had a large man once and i hated it.

Bottom line,does she get off?Does she want you and show you she wants you? yes? then believe her and stop living in her past...size really doesn't matter to her and if it does,i bet she thinks youre perfect for her.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> the biggest sex organ is the brain!
> 
> learn how to arouse her mentaly and then you could have the size of a pinky and she would still be fullfilled. well mybe not that small.
> 
> ...




With all due respect,from my experience , these things are relative.
The only men who complain about " sloppy cavern " are those who are below average in size,and below average in lovemaking.
Not every woman is " tight " down there,but there are positions that a man could place a woman in to get the desired " tight " fit during lovemaking. That's why some women complain about guys who are big. They can cause pain during intercourse,because the don't know what they are doing either.
I am fortunate to be blessed in that department. But I have learnt the hard way.
[ no pun intended ] that its not the size ,but how the user's skill.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Caribbean Man said:


> With all due respect,from my experience , these things are relative.
> The only men who complain about " sloppy cavern " are those who are below average in size,and below average in lovemaking.
> Not every woman is " tight " down there,but there are positions that a man could place a woman in to get the desired " tight " fit during lovemaking. That's why some women complain about guys who are big. They can cause pain during intercourse,because the don't know what they are doing either.
> I am fortunate to be blessed in that department. But I have learnt the hard way.
> [ no pun intended ] that its not the size ,but how the user's skill.


I was just illastrating the oppistes of the thread I wasn't complaining about sloppy caverns. and trying to explain that in my mind it should be about being generous and desirious and haveing a good overall attitude about sex in general.

thats what makes a good lover. 

good looks and a big tool or a tight pu$$y will only go so far.
if your selfish or really inhibited then the sex is going to be poor.


----------



## mm04 (Jun 13, 2012)

Does size matter?? Yes and no. My hubby isn't as big as my ex's BUT he's the only one to ever make me orgasim. I do think it matters more to guys than it does to girls. So yes it matters but not exactly.... Just cause its big doesn't mean it can be 100% pleasing. I love my hubby's "Johnson" as some guys call their member... Why I don't know. Reguardless, bigger is not always better. I think it all depends on the woman's vagina. That's my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My vagina is much tighter and smaller than average. My doctor has to use a pediatric speculum for my yearly Pap, just to give you an idea. 

Men who were more than 7 inches in the past used to hurt me a great deal. By the same token, men who were less than 4 inches were just too small. I have found that men who were less endowed were also much more gentle and seductive lovers than the men who were very large. 

I can remember a time when I broke up with my husband when he was my boyfriend. My rebound was a very passionate and romantic man, but when he entered me my first thought was "Oh, hell no! I need to get back with J." All the slow dancing and love letters in the world could not make up for such a tiny penis.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

As a well known Canadian Indian comedian says.... 'We guys with smaller penises have to work so much harder to impress the girl....guys who are hung like donkeys just need to to turn up'...!!!

Its true! 'We' have to impress with our wit, intelligence, compassion etc....because we haven't got a 7 incher!


----------

